# New grill!



## evenstranger (May 30, 2007)

Well, as an anniversary gift from us - to us, I bought our first real gas grill yesterday. We spent the morning assembling it, making sure everything was tight, no leaks, etc and christened it this afternoon with some marinated sirloins, eggplant slices and zucchini. Man it was good!

In fact, we enjoyed it so much that about 10pm tonight, we both got the munchies again and threw a couple of burgers and dogs on it just for fun. 

I won't say I felt like Tom Hanks in Castaway ("I have made fire!"), but it was pretty cool.

Oh... and for the gadget geeks out there, it was a Perfect Flame 3 burner, 42,000 BTU LP... about $200 from Lowe's hardware.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

Sounds as if you are in for a summer of fun!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Barb L. (May 30, 2007)

Great gift to each other - can't beat cooking on the grill !


----------



## mugsy27 (May 30, 2007)

outstanding gift!    takes a few 8sessions* to brek her in properly..but once u get it going they are the best!

just hold of on any kind of fish or foods that will stick till you porperly break in the new grates.


----------



## sattie (May 30, 2007)

Sounds wonderful.... Congrats!


----------



## RMS (May 30, 2007)

woohoo and congratulations!  Enjoy it and happy anniversary!


----------

